

Gawker’s advertising future is affiliate links and “commerce journalism” - ohashi
http://paidcontent.org/2013/01/24/nick-denton-says-gawkers-advertising-future-is-affiliate-links-and-commerce-journalism/

======
jgeorge
..."future"?

